# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Algemene medische vragen >  steken in tenen

## peooms

Hoi allemaal,

Misschien kan iemand mij adviseren wat te doen ...
Ik heb al een tijd last van steken in mijn grote teen, soms in meerdere tenen. Maar 9 van de 10 keer is het mijn rechter grote teen.
Ondertussen al een foto laten maken, het is geen atrose
Ondertussen bloed laten prikken op reuma, dat is het ook niet
Ondertussen bij een padother. geweest, en geen steunzolen nodig.

Maar de venijnige steken blijven komen, soms wel tig keer per dag, maar een dag zonder steken heb ik niet.

ik hoop dat iemand een oplossing weet!

----------

